# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Odorex extra dry

## jans

ik wil even zeggen dat ik het advies van odorex extra dry heb opgevolgd en heel erg blij ben met het resultaat, voor het eerst dat ik gister met een lichtgroen t-shirtje ben uitgeweest  :Big Grin:  
thnx

----------


## jans

ok...dit bericht hoort dus eigenlijk bij het onderwerp &#39;overmatig transpireren&#39;...ik ben geen ster in forums :unsure:

----------


## Poesje

Ja ik heb het ook zaterdag gekocht en ben echt hel;emaal blij. na 2 jaar dit gezeik te hebben, had ik dit eerder geweten... wat jij zegt over je groene shirtje, ik heb nu een olijfkleur aan, dat kon ook aaridge plekken geven

maar goed, YAY voor Odorex

----------


## marjolijn

ik heb even een vraagje. 
als ik vrijdag gedoucht heb, en odorex extra dry opgedaan heb, en zaterdag avond na het douchen weg wil (als ik duz geen zweet kan gebruiken), moet ik het dan nog een x op doen of is het van de vorige x voor het douchen nog genoeg?? en waarvoor helpt dat wassen v de oksels 'smorgens?? moet dat perse?? ik heb pas namelijk in een felgroen shirtje een enorme uitgebleekte vlek gehad, (terwijl k odorex gebruikte) die er niet meer uit ging!!!

weet iemand hier een antwoord op???
alvast bedankt
gr marjolijn

----------


## sANNE. .

Vertel Iedereeeeeeeen Dat 0d0rex Dry Echt Werktt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Het Zit In Een Flesje En Is Maar 2-, Verkrijgbaar Bij Ond. Kruidvat


Vertel Het Gewoon Iedereen Dat Het Werkt... 


Des Ten Meer Mensen Het Weten En Meer Mensen


Blij !!!!!!!!

----------


## Iles

Ik was ook erg blij met Odorex extra dry, het heeft me 2 jaar lang de zomer door geholpen. Nu kan ik het helaas niet meer gebruiken, want ik had 2 zomers last van extreme haaruitval. Ik had minder dan de helft van het haar op m'n hoofd over. Ik ben er nu achter dat het komt door Ododrex extra dry. Wanneer ik dit vertel in mijn omgeving, herkennen veel mensen (die het ook gebruiken) de klacht, zij legden echter, net als ik, niet de link met odorex. Let dus goed op, maar geniet ervan zolang je hier geen last van hebt.
liefs

----------


## *mangow_

Ik gebruik ook al een jaar odorex extra dry maar als ik het opdoe zonder me geschoren te hebben werkt het niet dus scheer ik me voor ik het opdoe, maar dat gaat dan irriteren als ik wil gaan slapen... Heeft iemand tips of een idee waarom het niet werkt als ik me niet heb geschoren..???

----------


## Mirella

Maar mensen toch , ik begrijp niet waarom je al die cosmetische spullen nodig hebt ... is normaal dat er nevenwerkingen kunnen zijn ...zoals haaruitval ...

Enkele tips : 

Scheer je oksels ! liefst elke dag of om de andere dag ... er mogen totaal geen haartjes aanwezig zijn ... dit alleen helpt al zeer goed !

Verfris je oksels ( wassen ) minstens 2x per dag , of meerdere keren indien je hevig transpireert .

Gebruik na het verfrissen eventueel een deodorant .

Probeer jezelf rustig en kalm te houden , want jezelf opwinden en stress zorgt weer voor extra transpireren .

Probeer deze tips eens uit ... ben er bijna zeker van dat er veel beterschap in zal komen ! 
succes

----------


## *mangow_

> Maar mensen toch , ik begrijp niet waarom je al die cosmetische spullen nodig hebt ... is normaal dat er nevenwerkingen kunnen zijn ...zoals haaruitval ...
> 
> Enkele tips : 
> 
> Scheer je oksels ! liefst elke dag of om de andere dag ... er mogen totaal geen haartjes aanwezig zijn ... dit alleen helpt al zeer goed !
> 
> Verfris je oksels ( wassen ) minstens 2x per dag , of meerdere keren indien je hevig transpireert .
> 
> Gebruik na het verfrissen eventueel een deodorant .
> ...


Lieve sgat, deze dingen helpen egt van geen meter met alle respect hoor, maar ik was mezelf iedere dag, scheer mezelf iedere dag, heb een tijdje geen syntetische kleren gedragen nix helpt...

----------


## Mirella

Mangow ... 

Heb je er al met een dokter over gepraat ? Die hebben misschien andere producten die veel beter zijn en met misschien minder nevenwerkingen ...
Of even vragen bij de apotheker ?

Die produkten van het kruidvat ... sorry ...maar ik geloof er niet in ...

----------


## *mangow_

> Mangow ... 
> 
> Heb je er al met een dokter over gepraat ? Die hebben misschien andere producten die veel beter zijn en met misschien minder nevenwerkingen ...
> Of even vragen bij de apotheker ?
> 
> Die produkten van het kruidvat ... sorry ...maar ik geloof er niet in ...


Haaj,
Het helpt wel hoor!! Alleen doet het pijn snachts en daarom heb ik vaak geen zin om het op te doen want dan slaap ik slechter... En daar wilde ik wat tips ofzo over  :Smile:

----------


## Ez_

Ik ga m ook kopen. Ik heb altijd enorme zweetplekken en ik vind dat echt zo vervelend! 
Dus je gebruikt die deo niet elke dag? Ruikt ie ook lekker of is het echt alleen tegen het zweten zelf? Kan iemand me vertellen hoe ie precies werkt?  :Smile:

----------


## jongen17

> Ik was ook erg blij met Odorex extra dry, het heeft me 2 jaar lang de zomer door geholpen. Nu kan ik het helaas niet meer gebruiken, want ik had 2 zomers last van extreme haaruitval. Ik had minder dan de helft van het haar op m'n hoofd over. Ik ben er nu achter dat het komt door Ododrex extra dry. Wanneer ik dit vertel in mijn omgeving, herkennen veel mensen (die het ook gebruiken) de klacht, zij legden echter, net als ik, niet de link met odorex. Let dus goed op, maar geniet ervan zolang je hier geen last van hebt.
> liefs


Na één dag lijk ik er ook last van te hebben. Welk product heeft dit neveneffect neit.

Ik voele me zó vrij zonder zweten, en nu merk ik haaruitval :'(!!

----------


## mirela

Het produkt dat het neveneffect niet heeft is hydrochloride dit is op dokters recept verkrijgbaar. Ik gebruik het voor mijn handen en voeten omdat mijn oksels niet zweten. (het neveneffect bij mij is dat ik nadien een aantal uren extra zweet, haaruitval is hierbij niet aan de orde, en niet iedereen krijgt last van bijwerkingen)

In grote lijnen heeft mirella gelijk met het afraden van allerlei middeltjes, (zoals ik uit haar verhaal kan opmaken zweet zijzelf niet extreme mate) en jezelf accepteren zoals je bent is natuurlijk altijd het beste. 
Maar soms maakt de natuur rare sprongen en mijn visie is dan ook een beetje medische hulp erbij is altijd handig  :Big Grin:

----------


## jongen17

Ik heb nu deoleen gekocht.

Ik vraag me af hoe lang ik van dat haaruitval last zal hebben.
Het is nog maar lichte haaruitval overigens.

Ik heb odorex gemaild en zij gaan een onderzoek doen naar dit neveneffect. Binnen een week zou ik de resultaten krijgen.

----------


## jongen17

Overigens: zweten heb ik geen last meer van maar blozen begint meer op te komen. Komt misschien ook wel door dat middeltje.

----------


## mirela

Tja, ik mag het misschien niet zeggen maar blozen is toch super als je 17 bent. Schaam je er niet voor... In jouw ogen ben ik vast al een ouwe bok, maar niet te min Blozen heeft wel iets.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jongen17

Wat is er zo super aan? Ik heb nu bijna hele dag een blos op m'n wangen en bij een beschamend moment nog erger. En vooral als'k denk niet blozen dan gebeurt't dus.

Verschrikkelijk is het niet, maar super ZEKER niet ;-)

----------


## mirela

Sorry het was niet om je te beledigen hoor  :Embarrassment:  . Ik kan me heel goed voorstellen dat het verveledn is om de hele dag met een blos rond te lopen en nog roder worden is helemaal vervelend.

Het spijt me dat ik je met je probleem niet verder kan helpen, hopenlijk krijg je van oderex een goed alternatief voorgeschoteld.

----------


## jongen17

Het was niet aanvallend bedoeld, maar ik wou wel eens weten wat de positieve kanten van blozen zijn. Ik vind het zelf zo dat meisjes met een blos er niet slecht uiziet, maar een jongen is weer wat anders;-)

----------


## Dennis 15

heey,

ik heb ook odorex extra dry en het werkt echt super.
alleen ik heb een paar vraagjes mag ik het ook elke dag gebruiken?
en wat zijn de nevelwerkingen?

----------


## Syl"

wat fijn dat het bij iedereen werkt.
toen ik het kocht was ik super blij met het resultaaat.
na een jaar of 1,5 werkt het bij mij niet meeer.
ik heb nu syneo 5. moet het alleen nog proberen.

----------


## nabetse

Geen slechte ervaringen dan?

Na 120 soorten deo's te hebben gebruikt die niet hielpen tegen immens grote zweetplekken, werd dit me aangeraden door de apotheker. Volgens hem het énige middel dat werkt. 'k Heb exact gedaan wat hij heeft gezegd en hoopte op een positief resultaat ...

helaas, dit heeft nét hetzelfde effect als alle deo's die ik doorheen de jaren al heb gehad. Het helpt (héél goed) tegen de geur, maar liet het helemaal afweten wanneer het op zweetplekken aankomt. Mijn okselgebied was volledig doorweekt. Bovendien hielp het na 1 dag al niet meer en staan mijn huid vol rode bobbels. En ik mag het nog niet hergebruiken ... moet ik daarvoor 3 dagen zeer afzien?

Next?  :Frown:

----------

